# Hamster's LED Flower Tent Thread



## Locked

I figured I would just start One Thread for all of my Flower updates, pics, and overall impressions of Flowering under nothing but LED lights in my 4x4x6.5 Flower Tent.   I am going to try nd be mindful and also put my Flip Dates in here to for reference later.  


No surprise that I will again be using One Gallon Pots the whole way through Flower.  The majority of the pots will be Smart Pots.   
Other than having to water every day I have never had a problem pulling good weight in One Gallon pots. Especially Smart Pots. 

For anyone interested in trying Smart Pots, click here and follow the Link in the 1st post. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69078

I will say this. I got my order and they were legitimate Smart Pots. They came pretty quick. They did however mess my order up and send me One Gallon instead of Two.  I didn't bother with exchanging them so I can't speak on their Customer Service. I kind of took it as a Sign from the Pot Gods that I should stay with One Gallon. 

Some info on the set up:
4x4x6.5 Tent.
Inline Fan pulling air from the tent and venting it outside. 
Nutrients are, as always General Hydroponics Flora Series. Affordable, easy to use, and Great results. 
I am using 2 different LED units.  
One is a TopLed Light. Reflector LED Grow Light 144x3w.
View attachment Reflector LED Grow Light 144x3w.jpg


*Link to Light>>>*
http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.VCS2aZ-ZREU
The other Unit I can't say much on. It's not on the market yet. I will see what kind of info I can give you on it. Unlike the other unit it is not a Reflector Unit.   

Ladies in Flower:
In the Tent right now I have 2 Larry OG(my cut) a Cherry Mountain, and a Boysenberry. 
The Boysenberry is the furthest along at a little over 8 weeks in these pics I believe. She will be 9 weeks this Saturday.  The Cherry Mountain is a shrub. It is one of the most squat plants I have ever had.  Short and Wide. 


View attachment IMG_20140922_223112.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223116.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223139.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223609.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223614.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223632.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223644.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223853.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223903.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223908.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223913.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140922_223924.jpg


----------



## MR1

Hamster everything is looking great in your tent as usual. I remember you ordering the 2 gallon smart pots, oh well. You have to water everyday , your plants must drink a lot, every two days sometimes three for me. You might have more airflow than I have. The Boysenberry looks heavy.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Looking good Hamster, have you ever grown the Boysenberry before? If so how is she stacking up to one grown under the HID?


----------



## bwanabud

Look great Hammy, some sweet smoke coming there


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

That Boysenberry looks incredible!


----------



## SmokinMom

Awesome looking, hammy!  You got mad skilz for sure.


----------



## Locked

MR1 said:


> Hamster everything is looking great in your tent as usual. I remember you ordering the 2 gallon smart pots, oh well. You have to water everyday , your plants must drink a lot, every two days sometimes three for me. You might have more airflow than I have. The Boysenberry looks heavy.





bwanabud said:


> Look great Hammy, some sweet smoke coming there





DeepfriedNugs said:


> That Boysenberry looks incredible!






SmokinMom said:


> Awesome looking, hammy!  You got mad skilz for sure.



Thanks everybody.


----------



## Locked

Iron Emmett said:


> Looking good Hamster, have you ever grown the Boysenberry before? If so how is she stacking up to one grown under the HID?



Thanks, this is my first time with her.


----------



## Dman1234

You are my led inspiration. LOL
I cant wait to fire mine up


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Hammy, good thread!  Your wife is going to like boysenberry, just saying.


----------



## oldfogey8

you can almost smell the boysenberry just looking at the pictures. nice job!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Count me in! What an awesome start to the show! :woohoo:


----------



## chazmaine420

What light was that bosenberry grown under? Those buds are huge for an LED grow.


----------



## yooper420

Beautiful buds ya got there. Just proves what LED`s can do. Keep on truckin`, all the way to "bud heaven". They sure look tasty.


----------



## P Jammers

Killin it!

Keep it rolling!


----------



## Locked

Dman1234 said:


> You are my led inspiration. LOL
> I cant wait to fire mine up



Lol...thanks bro. I think you will be impressed with today's LED tech.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Hey Hammy, good thread!  Your wife is going to like boysenberry, just saying.



Thanks Rose.  I took some smaller buds and quick dried them.  The wife really enjoys this strain.  



oldfogey8 said:


> you can almost smell the boysenberry just looking at the pictures. nice job!



Thanks my friend.  They smell wonderful.


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:


> Count me in! What an awesome start to the show! :woohoo:



Thanks AM...This should be fun. 




chazmaine420 said:


> What light was that bosenberry grown under? Those buds are huge for an LED grow.



The Botsenberry was grown under both lights at different times. I like to rotate and move my plants around.  These are some of the bigger buds I have grown so far under LED.


----------



## Locked

yooper420 said:


> Beautiful buds ya got there. Just proves what LED`s can do. Keep on truckin`, all the way to "bud heaven". They sure look tasty.



Thanks yooper....yes LED's have come a long way.  



P Jammers said:


> Killin it!
> 
> Keep it rolling!



Thank you my friend for the kind words. Means a lot coming from you. I know you have been at this LED thing for a while and I appreciate all the help you have given me.


----------



## Locked

Some pics of the Boysenbery and the Flower Tent. 

View attachment IMG_20141001_221150.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221137.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221127.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221102.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221401.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221405.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221409.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221543.jpg


----------



## MR1

Nice chunky buds Hamster, looks like a nice plant to grow.


----------



## Locked

MR1 said:


> Nice chunky buds Hamster, looks like a nice plant to grow.



Thanks MR1....she is definitely a Keeper.   Luckily I did all my recent cloning on this cut. I right now have 9 Boysenberry in Veg, including the current Mom.


----------



## MR1

All his strains look good , hard to pick one. You and PJ have made it a little easier.


----------



## Locked

So here we are at the chop.  Giant fox tailed buds.  I am impressed with this cut.  
View attachment IMG_20141005_140436.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141005_140442.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141005_140447.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141005_140500.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141005_140506.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141005_140511.jpg


----------



## Locked

These are the next 2 Boysenberry to get flipped last night. Notice they are a lot smaller this run. 
View attachment IMG_20141004_171658.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141004_171701.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141004_171830.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Fox tails all over the place, and pretty ones at that. Enjoy that girl Hammy,  and your lovely wife!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Rose. I am on Vacay this week so I plan on it.


----------



## MR1

Darn fine looking plants Hamster.


----------



## Locked

MR1 said:


> Darn fine looking plants Hamster.



Thanks bro....I gotta say that so far switching to LED has been a good decision. The Boysenberry will be right at or a little above 3 ounces and she got away on me.


----------



## MR1

Right on man.


----------



## giggy

hamster, i have been checking this thread and you got it going there bro. some nice bud porn in here. peace


----------



## Locked

giggy said:


> hamster, i have been checking this thread and you got it going there bro. some nice bud porn in here. peace



Thanks giggy....


----------



## Locked

After the chop and a trim....

View attachment IMG_20141005_144427.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141005_144432.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141005_144436.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141005_144456.jpg


----------



## Locked

My Larry OG cut a couple weeks into Flower under all LED:

View attachment IMG_20141001_220533.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_220544.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_220552.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_220602.jpg


----------



## bwanabud

Looking good Hammy


----------



## Locked

bwanabud said:


> Looking good Hammy



Thanks bro...


----------



## chazmaine420

Hampster, Are you getting a sense of which of these 2 lights is the better one? As I've mentioned before i'm interested in any input on the top leds. I'm looking to expand my flower room with LEDs and cant decide if i should spend the money on Advanced Diamond series or go with TOP which is less than half the price.


----------



## orangesunshine

happy b-day hammy :48::woohoo:


----------



## yooper420

Great looking buds ya got there. Good job and some people still doubt the growing power of LED`s. Keep proving `em wrong, I luv it and my LED`s.


----------



## oldfogey8

it just occurred to me. hamster is a play on hemp-ster, huh? i am a little slow sometimes...


----------



## Locked

chazmaine420 said:


> Hampster, Are you getting a sense of which of these 2 lights is the better one? As I've mentioned before i'm interested in any input on the top leds. I'm looking to expand my flower room with LEDs and cant decide if i should spend the money on Advanced Diamond series or go with TOP which is less than half the price.



The TopLed light is working well. It is a good buy for the money.  My concerns on it are whether or not it will hold up under repeated use. I don't like the fact that it is not modular and you can't just swap out a defective part.  So far so good though.


----------



## Locked

orangesunshine said:


> happy b-day hammy :48::woohoo:



Thanks orange.  




yooper420 said:


> Great looking buds ya got there. Good job and some people still doubt the growing power of LED`s. Keep proving `em wrong, I luv it and my LED`s.



Thanks yooper...yeah the time has arrived.


----------



## Locked

oldfogey8 said:


> it just occurred to me. hamster is a play on hemp-ster, huh? i am a little slow sometimes...



Lol...no my name actually comes from the fact that I used to joke with my wife that I would name our first son Hamster Lewis.  I figured with a name like that he would have to be a successful boxer or running back.  Kind of an inside joke with my wife. I used the name when I first got into growing and needed a forum name.  Never realized the Hemp reference. I am from Hamsterdam though, so I am a little slow.


----------



## giggy

hammy what wattage are you running? how big is your space? i'm still using a mix of lights with small hids, cfls and white leds. i have one lonely sour diesel under a 78 watt high bay led and will be adding more lights as well as plants. i am planning on building my led lights, well that is if i can get some cash that isn't going to the bills. i'm looking at the bridgelux vero 18's and vero 29's. i have 16 square foot of space and with leds that means 25 watt per square foot. 6 of the 29's would run at 70 watts each or 8 of the 18's run at 50 watts each. believe i t or not i can do the 18's cheaper. that is using 3500k or 4000k. there is also a cree chip that is like the 29 but the veros are easier to work with.


----------



## bozzo420

great looking girls Hammy


----------



## giggy

giggy said:


> hammy what wattage are you running? how big is your space? i'm still using a mix of lights with small hids, cfls and white leds. i have one lonely sour diesel under a 78 watt high bay led and will be adding more lights as well as plants. i am planning on building my led lights, well that is if i can get some cash that isn't going to the bills. i'm looking at the bridgelux vero 18's and vero 29's. i have 16 square foot of space and with leds that means 25 watt per square foot. 6 of the 29's would run at 70 watts each or 8 of the 18's run at 50 watts each. believe i t or not i can do the 18's cheaper. that is using 3500k or 4000k. there is also a cree chip that is like the 29 but the veros are easier to work with.



never mind hammy, i found your tent size and one of the lights. which light is doing better? i may have seen that too and missed it.


----------



## yooper420

Have 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s. Presently on my 6th grow with them, no issues what so ever. Very happy with `em.


----------



## Locked

giggy said:


> never mind hammy, i found your tent size and one of the lights. which light is doing better? i may have seen that too and missed it.



Both lights are doing well.  The one light that is not for sale is higher powered and is a lens type not a reflector.   The TopLed light has been working well also.


----------



## zem

Ahhhh, I finally see light at the end of the tunnel, LED light


----------



## zem

hey Hamster, let me ask you, maybe i missed it, i could see that one light is 144x3w = 432w, but how much is the other light? what i am interested in is to know how much watts you used and in what area? compared to HPS, how much did you save on electric and did you suffer any loss in bud weight for that same space compared to HPS?


----------



## Locked

zem said:


> hey Hamster, let me ask you, maybe i missed it, i could see that one light is 144x3w = 432w, but how much is the other light? what i am interested in is to know how much watts you used and in what area? compared to HPS, how much did you save on electric and did you suffer any loss in bud weight for that same space compared to HPS?



Zem it is indeed 144x3w but they diodes are not being driven at 100 percent. They are really around 250w or so of draw. I believe the reason is to increase the units life span. Pretty sure PJ has talked about this. 
Can't say much about the other light right now but that will change and i will fill in the blanks when I can. Pretty sure it is 200x3w but not sure if it is driven at 50 percent or not. I know it's not powered at 100 percent.


----------



## Locked

The latest Boysenberry in my Flower Tent, and a Larry OG that I thought was a Boysenberry but can now easily see she is a Larry OG. . All LED.  
View attachment 20141220_205146.jpg


View attachment 20141220_205439.jpg


View attachment 20141220_205450.jpg


View attachment 20141220_205455.jpg


View attachment 20141220_205719.jpg


View attachment 20141220_205730.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Damn dood...  how far in are they?


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Damn dood...  how far in are they?



Just saw this...not sure how far they are. I kinda forgot to note the flip.   Will be going by eye and pocket microscope. 

They have swollen quite a bit since then. I will try and shoot some pics.


----------



## Locked

This is how much water I am going through a week now. Flower tent is full, I believe I have 8 in there.  Water consumption is up as the buds continue to swell.  Pics from inside later when lights go on.  


View attachment 20150101_141845.jpg


----------



## Locked

A couple pics from last night. Will try and shoot more tonight. View attachment 20150104_003100.jpg


View attachment 20150104_003143.jpg


View attachment 20150104_003152.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That boysenberry is just succulent and fabulous.  I can't believe you haul that much water.. These pictures are really nice Hamster.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> That boysenberry is just succulent and fabulous.  I can't believe you haul that much water.. These pictures are really nice Hamster.




Thanks Rose. Just pics from my Note 4. If I had known cell phones were going to have such great cameras I would have not bought so many damn Digital Cameras over the years.  I don't use them. 

The Boysenberry really is a great cut.  Awesome smoke and it is crazy just how much it swells towards the end. Awesome yield.  Easy to trim as well.


----------



## Locked

More Pics. LED Flower Tent. 

View attachment 20150115_191650.jpg


View attachment 20150115_191656.jpg


View attachment 20150115_192150.jpg


View attachment 20150115_192811.jpg


View attachment 20150115_192816.jpg


View attachment 20150115_192105.jpg


View attachment 20150115_192608.jpg


View attachment 20150115_192741.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Just lovely. How much longer you think?


----------



## Locked

Lesso said:


> Just lovely. How much longer you think?



Thanks. About a week to 10 days on the BoysenBerry.  Maybe a week on the Larry OG.


----------



## giggy

hammie your throwing down with the leds, they are mouth watering.


----------



## Locked

giggy said:


> hammie your throwing down with the leds, they are mouth watering.



Thanks giggy.


----------



## Locked

Some current Pics.
View attachment 20150124_203449.jpg


View attachment 20150124_203454.jpg


View attachment 20150124_203517.jpg


View attachment 20150124_203523.jpg


View attachment 20150129_213434.jpg


View attachment 20150129_213502.jpg


----------



## skyhighatrist

Wow. I haven't read the start of the thread yet but I'm about to but just incase it isn't there... what LEDs do you use?


----------



## skyhighatrist

Right. I've caught up and wow. You have skills dude. 

So when will you be able to tell us about your secret weapon?


----------



## Gaiant

Your crop looks awesome... Very nice


----------



## Gaiant

Right on! such beautiful flowers.


----------



## Dman1234

You sick you know what, awesome job, I have two larry a few weeks old and more on the way,  I really miss my larry. Im really happy with the new light,  let me know your distance light to canopy when you have a chance, thats the last piece to my LED puzzle from what i can see, thanks Bro. Awesome job as usual.


----------



## Locked

skyhighatrist said:


> Right. I've caught up and wow. You have skills dude.
> 
> So when will you be able to tell us about your secret weapon?



Thanks bro.  No secret weapon.  Just ph everything to 6.5, use General Hydroponics 3 part and provide enough light and ventilation. 
The one light is a TopLed light the other is experimental and not for sale.


----------



## Locked

Gaiant said:


> Right on! such beautiful flowers.



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Locked

Dman1234 said:


> You sick you know what, awesome job, I have two larry a few weeks old and more on the way,  I really miss my larry. Im really happy with the new light,  let me know your distance light to canopy when you have a chance, thats the last piece to my LED puzzle from what i can see, thanks Bro. Awesome job as usual.



LOL.  I will measure when I get home tonight.  Thanks.


----------



## skyhighatrist

I'm thinking of buying the top light 400W panel but want to pick your brains first. It says it will do my 4'x4' tent - is this accurate with your panel? Will the one 400W actual draw panel do 16 plants in flower well? Is there any other moderately priced panels out there you would recommend over your panel? I'm looking at the apollo series too ya see.


----------



## giggy

great job hammy.


----------



## Kraven

Looking great Hammy. Gotta say that's some nice tight bud....no amateur run there dude!


----------



## Locked

skyhighatrist said:


> I'm thinking of buying the top light 400W panel but want to pick your brains first. It says it will do my 4'x4' tent - is this accurate with your panel? Will the one 400W actual draw panel do 16 plants in flower well? Is there any other moderately priced panels out there you would recommend over your panel? I'm looking at the apollo series too ya see.



Can you link me to that panel?  I don't think either LED light I have would be able to adequately light my 4x4x6.5 on its own. I also dont know if 16 plants in a 4x4x6.5 is even feasable. They would have to be hella small, both height and width wise.


----------



## Locked

giggy said:


> great job hammy.



Thanks giggy, appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Locked

Kravenhead said:


> Looking great Hammy. Gotta say that's some nice tight bud....no amateur run there dude!



Thanks. A lot of it has to do with genetics.  These are 2 keeper strains so dense nuggage is a must. I am just glad that I can get it done with LED's.  Things have gone well so far. Bit of a learning curve for sure though.


----------



## skyhighatrist

Righty Dokey hamster dude....

The one I was gonna buy is here - http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-192x3w.html#.VNKhncOnzqA
But after shipping fees and import tax it's gonna be better if I get this one instead - http://www.barcelonaled.com/lamparas-para-cultivos/979-panel-led-cultivo-power-grow-360w.html
It's gonna work out cheaper for me living in spain. 

I've been talking to the company today and the shown power rating is the actual draw from the wall. I like that they're straight with the power usage instead of trying to look bigger then they are if you get me. They also said the 4 module one will cover a SOG in a 4'x4' space but the 6 module one will produce more in the same space and is STILL using less then my 400W HPS. 

They also answered all my questions quite quickly and friendly. I just hope the panels work as well as they say.


----------



## Kraven

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks. A lot of it has to do with genetics.  These are 2 keeper strains so dense nuggage is a must. I am just glad that I can get it done with LED's.  Things have gone well so far. Bit of a learning curve for sure though.




Same here on the DWC....but picking up quick. I am glad to see you can get good dense nugs via LED. I have not moved in that direction yet, just curious, why the switch to LED.


----------



## oldsman

Give Hammy a seed,a Mag light and a solo cup and step back!


----------



## Locked

oldsman said:


> Give Hammy a seed,a Mag light and a solo cup and step back!



:aok:


----------



## Locked

Some pics of the BoysenBerry I have taken down the last couple weeks. 
4x4 tent, GH 3 Part, LED lights. 

View attachment 20150210_192107.jpg


View attachment 20150210_192114.jpg


View attachment 20150210_192120.jpg


View attachment 20150210_192126.jpg


View attachment 20150210_192131.jpg


View attachment 20150210_192136.jpg


View attachment 20150210_192147.jpg


View attachment 20150210_192151.jpg


View attachment 20150210_192158.jpg


----------



## Locked

Flipped 2 more BoysenBerry clones last night. These are the smallest ones I have flipped to date. Will see how that works out since the last one got super tall on me. 

View attachment 20150227_205655.jpg


View attachment 20150227_205658.jpg


View attachment 20150227_205703.jpg


View attachment 20150227_210145.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Wow, looking great Hammy


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

:aok::aok:  she stacks soooo nice...  :bong2:


----------



## Locked

Kravenhead said:


> Wow, looking great Hammy



Thanks bro...




JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> :aok::aok:  she stacks soooo nice...  :bong2:



You know it...


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice as always  Hammy.


----------



## giggy

looking good there brother hammy.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Nice as always  Hammy.






giggy said:


> looking good there brother hammy.



Thanks guys....


----------



## Locked

Getting close to taking down my first Hippy Slayer. Took a test branch and the smoke was good but the trichomes say it has longer to go.


View attachment 20150301_210820.jpg


View attachment 20150301_210839.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Hamster Lewis said:


> Some pics of the BoysenBerry I have taken down the last couple weeks.
> 4x4 tent, GH 3 Part, LED lights.
> 
> View attachment 222514
> 
> 
> View attachment 222515
> 
> 
> View attachment 222516
> 
> 
> View attachment 222517
> 
> 
> View attachment 222518
> 
> 
> View attachment 222519
> 
> 
> View attachment 222520
> 
> 
> View attachment 222521
> 
> 
> View attachment 222522



Are those nanners I see on top of the cola in the first pic? BTW looks really yummy. Hope I get results like those with LED. Only time will tell. Good job Hammy!


----------



## Locked

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Are those nanners I see on top of the cola in the first pic? BTW looks really yummy. Hope I get results like those with LED. Only time will tell. Good job Hammy!




Thanks...
Those are burnt leaves. I have not found a single bean in any of the plants I have harvested in the last 10 to 12 months. I have been running from clone for quite a while now so any beans would mean hermies.


----------



## Locked

Some BoysenBerry that is dried and cured now.  

View attachment 20150303_163411.jpg


View attachment 20150303_163436.jpg


View attachment 20150303_163440.jpg


View attachment 20150303_163524.jpg


View attachment 20150303_163529.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Hammy, talk to me about boysenberry. When i first harvested I thought it was an up speedy high. Then i didn't touch it for 3 months and now it is night time. What is yours?

And my mom won't quit blooming in veg. She is under led reveg and is flowering.... I can't get a clone... I may try again today.. She is definitely a different strain than i have ever seen. I keep asking myself it she is worth it, and then i see your nugs up there and the answer is yes...  So tell me.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Hammy, talk to me about boysenberry. When i first harvested I thought it was an up speedy high. Then i didn't touch it for 3 months and now it is night time. What is yours?
> 
> And my mom won't quit blooming in veg. She is under led reveg and is flowering.... I can't get a clone... I may try again today.. She is definitely a different strain than i have ever seen. I keep asking myself it she is worth it, and then i see your nugs up there and the answer is yes...  So tell me.



My experience with her has been pretty much this:

She is a middle of the road Stone that leans Indica and body stone if you have too much too fast. If you smoke it at a lighter pace it gives a functional high. Not let's go driving but functional. 
My mom of her is under 24/0 HO T5 light and she has not tried to bloom on me. She does grow vigorously and needs to be trimmed frequently.    She is definitely worth it. She is one of the heavier yielding strains I have grown. She really packs it on. She also is easy to trim which is a big plus in my book.


----------



## Dman1234

Looks amazing, very well done, You gotta Love an easy to trim plant. From the pics they look really cloudy, how many weeks was she and have you tried her with more amber?  looks awesome but what else is new.


----------



## Locked

Dman1234 said:


> Looks amazing, very well done, You gotta Love an easy to trim plant. From the pics they look really cloudy, how many weeks was she and have you tried her with more amber?  looks awesome but what else is new.



Thanks my friend. I have only taken her at all Cloudy, maybe an amber here and there. Will have to let her go a little longer and see how she smokes with a good amount of Amber.  I am guessing it will be very Narcotic.  A real good hit of it now will put you into a stupor for a while till you slowly come out of it.


----------



## Rosebud

"If you smoke it at a lighter pace it gives a functional high"

That would be the problem, thanks Hamster Lewis. :stoned::stoned::stoned:


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> "If you smoke it at a lighter pace it gives a functional high"
> 
> That would be the problem, thanks Hamster Lewis. :stoned::stoned::stoned:



:bong2:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kraven

Hamster Lewis said:


> Some BoysenBerry that is dried and cured now.



Looks great, bet a week longer and it has a totally different kick!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Mannnnn, that looks *so *good Hamster!! :aok:


----------



## Locked

Current state of the LED Flower Tent.  I need to have everything done by 1st week of June.  Leaving for Jamaica the 2nd week. 



View attachment 20150421_202449.jpg


View attachment 20150421_202518.jpg


View attachment 20150421_202536.jpg


View attachment 20150421_204748.jpg


View attachment 20150421_204753.jpg


View attachment 20150421_204757.jpg


View attachment 20150421_204927.jpg


View attachment 20150421_204931.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looks delicious Hammy, absolutely delicious. :aok:


----------



## giggy

hammy keep up the good work, your rocking the leds and some nice looking strains at that. i'm jealous, your fixin to crop and i don't even have a popped seed yet. but i'll start in another week. great pics as always.


----------



## WeedHopper

NICE DANK HAMMY,,,as usual.


----------



## Locked

Kravenhead said:


> Looks delicious Hammy, absolutely delicious. :aok:




Thanks Kraven....




giggy said:


> hammy keep up the good work, your rocking the leds and some nice looking strains at that. i'm jealous, your fixin to crop and i don't even have a popped seed yet. but i'll start in another week. great pics as always.



Thanks giggy.
Good luck on your up coming grow. I will be taking a little break this Summer. I am a little burnt out with Work and all.  



WeedHopper said:


> NICE DANK HAMMY,,,as usual.



Thanks my friend...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Damn, that looks great! :aok:


----------

